
Pinterest acqui-hires team behind smart keyboard app Fleksy - sashk
http://venturebeat.com/2016/06/15/pinterest-acqui-hires-team-behind-smart-keyboard-app-fleksy/
======
__mbm__
Anyone have any details? I'm curious how much acqui-hires go for these days.

